

Dolphins caught chewing on puffer fish to get high - chenster
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/31/5259898/dolphins-caught-chewing-on-fish-to-get-high

======
3stripe
Notice the use of the word 'caught', as if we can judge dolphins by human
standards. Naughty dolphins.

